# I got bored at work...



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a terrible employee...

Anyway, I was bored at work and a load of us who play 40k were having a laugh. I guess this is the best place to put this, so..let's go! (And yes, this is as far as I've gotten. Anyone want to help?)

The Daemon Prince of Slaanesh (Yes, Fresh Prince style. It was on the radio)

Now this is a story all about how 
The Galaxy got flip-turned upside down
I'd like to take a minute while I'm trapped in flesh
To tell you how I became a prince of the dark God Slaanesh

On an Eldar homeworld in aeons past
My lord came to be, though he was born last
They got in one little orgy and tasted excess
And that's the first chapter in the tale of Slaanesh...


Yeah. It's terrible. We were bored and found it funny!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

:suicide:

CP


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

:read: :russianroulette: :suicide:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey, it's only slightly worse than the original!

I think the last verse should end "... a God called Slaanesh", like "... a town called Bel-Air" though.

"Deux pointes" from the Orkish Jury! Good Night Worlokkedland!

:eurocyclops song contest:


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> Hey, it's only slightly worse than the original!
> 
> I think the last verse should end "... a God called Slaanesh", like "... a town called Bel-Air" though.
> 
> ...


Well, the way I see it, we're peons for Royal Mail, fer chrissakes. We need something to occupy ourselves, or we'd quite frankly go postal.


----------



## Gruekillaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

That was incredible...


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Im torn between giving you +rep or blowing my brains out like the rest everyone here...

It gave me a giggle none the less.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL :suicide:


----------

